# size??



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I just got a male maltese puppy monday. He is name as of right now( might change it) is Poptart. He is 4 months old and weighs around 4 to 5 pounds. The breeder I got him off of said he should be done growing soon and won't get much bigger. He is not very tall but he eats alot. His parents are 5 and 6 pounds. I heard maltese are very close to yorkies in weight and everything. My yorkie stopped growing at 5 months old and still weighs the same. His weight was the same as my maltese I got. By the way, Poptart was about 2 pounds at 8 weeks. I seen him a few weeks ago and he looked to be about 3.5 pounds and then when I picked him up it looks like he had a growth spurt. Now my yorkie, Scampers was the same weight at the same age and also had a sudden growth spurt but then he stopped growing and stayed at 5.5 pounds. It seems like all my yorkies have stopped growing at 5 to 6 months old. I guess I am just wondering if there is any chance that Poptart will stay within the standard weight?? What do you guys think??


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm not an expert but I say that your new malt will not stop growing until around 1yr of age. Every pup is different but my first maltese didnt max out at his weight until alittle over 1yr of age. My new pup is almost 6 months of age and she is still growing.

There are many factors when it comes to how big your pup will be full grown... we probably cant be 100% sure unless we know all the facts.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

The general rule of thumb is to double the weight at 12 weeks. So that would mean your boy will be 8 lbs but this would really depend on genetics and other factors.

4 of my kids are from similar lines and they stopped growing at 8 months. Sparkle was 2 lbs at 14 weeks and she is just over 3 lbs now but on the skinny side. Jellybean and Cupcake were around 2.3 lbs at 15 weeks. They are now 4.5 and 4 lbs at 1 year - they haven't grown in around 4 months. I got Nibbler at 8 months and he was 3 lbs - did not grow anymore.

Now, Cookie from different lines - she was 2.6 lbs at 4 months. She kept growing to 2 years of age and is around 4.5 to 5 lbs now.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> The general rule of thumb is to double the weight at 12 weeks. So that would mean your boy will be 8 lbs but this would really depend on genetics and other factors.
> 
> 4 of my kids are from similar lines and they stopped growing at 8 months. Sparkle was 2 lbs at 14 weeks and she is just over 3 lbs now but on the skinny side. Jellybean and Cupcake were around 2.3 lbs at 15 weeks. They are now 4.5 and 4 lbs at 1 year - they haven't grown in around 4 months. I got Nibbler at 8 months and he was 3 lbs - did not grow anymore.
> 
> Now, Cookie from different lines - she was 2.6 lbs at 4 months. She kept growing to 2 years of age and is around 4.5 to 5 lbs now.[/B]


Wow Charmaine when i read this i thought oh! no Abbie will just be a little over 2lbs when grown









but i sure hope she takes more after Cookie & keeps growing


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think he will be 9 or 10 lbs. grown up. Sparkey was 6 lbs at 4 months old and he grew and grew up until he was about 10 months old. he is now 11 lbs. and almost 2 years old.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex didnt grow any after 6 months. He was 5 pound when we got him and about 5-1/2 pounds now, he gains a few ounces over winter then loses them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on the lines, but I would guess he's got a bit of growing to do yet. My dink was 3 1/2 lbs at 18 or so weeks and is now 4.2 at 6 months. I'm willing to bet as he fills out he'll put on a bit more weight.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i agree, it depends on the lines. massimo was a chubby 2.0lbs at 8 weeks. he's 2.5 years old and 4.2lbs. so...i'm thinking it depends on the lines


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Di was 2lbs at 4 months and 6lbs at 6 months she is now almost 9 months and is still 6lbs. With her gaining so much weight between 4 and 6 months I thought she might really be big but I don't think she is going to be after all...Maybe she just wasn't being feed the way I feed her at her breeders house...



> I can't speak for everyone.....but Toby is currently 11.5 months and he is still growing. He is 6.2 lbs right now..... but i'm guessing he won't be done growing until a about a little bit over a year.[/B]


Glad to see you posting again...I am really glad you didn't get run off


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hmmmm i wondered the same thing when i first got lola. when she was 4 months old she weighed about 4.5 lbs....she is now almost a year old (!) and weights about just under 8 lbs. yours will probally be about the same. it is a GREAT size, not worried you'll step on her, put you can still carry her when you run errands etc. i say double the weight at 12 weeks and add a pound.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Wow Charmaine when i read this i thought oh! no Abbie will just be a little over 2lbs when grown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm Mr Wookie wants to know JUST what is wrong with a 2 pound dog?











The Wookster





> I just got a male maltese puppy monday. He is name as of right now( might change it) is Poptart. He is 4 months old and weighs around 4 to 5 pounds. The breeder I got him off of said he should be done growing soon and won't get much bigger. He is not very tall but he eats alot. His parents are 5 and 6 pounds. I heard maltese are very close to yorkies in weight and everything. My yorkie stopped growing at 5 months old and still weighs the same. His weight was the same as my maltese I got. By the way, Poptart was about 2 pounds at 8 weeks. I seen him a few weeks ago and he looked to be about 3.5 pounds and then when I picked him up it looks like he had a growth spurt. Now my yorkie, Scampers was the same weight at the same age and also had a sudden growth spurt but then he stopped growing and stayed at 5.5 pounds. It seems like all my yorkies have stopped growing at 5 to 6 months old. I guess I am just wondering if there is any chance that Poptart will stay within the standard weight?? What do you guys think??[/B]


 

CUTE NAME! We vote Poptart for sure.











Melanie

Bella Mia

Sir Micro

Mr Wookie


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I like the name.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda was 2.3 lbs at 12 weeks, she stopped growing at 7 months, she weighs 6 to 6.4 lbs. She is now 14 months old. Her mom weighed 4lbs, dad weighed 5 lbs.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo actually has lost weight he was 10 pds , now he is 9.10 pds. Since I stopped

free feeding and started feeding twice a day..







Running off now!!



Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Wow Charmaine when i read this i thought oh! no Abbie will just be a little over 2lbs when grown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm Mr Wookie wants to know JUST what is wrong with a 2 pound dog?











The Wookster



[/B][/QUOTE] 



Melanie, i'm sorry.

I did'nt mean it like that!

Abbie is soooo small next to her brothers & they like to play rough & tumble & i keep saying to them "You wait till she is bigger, then she'll get you"

You know i think the Wookster is the bestest









My friend


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey was 4.5 pounds at 14 weeks and she is now a little over 2 years old and she weighs 7.5 pounds. My breeder told me the last time she saw her that she should weigh 7.0 pounds. She is happy, very active and eats all of her food.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=214284
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm Mr Wookie wants to know JUST what is wrong with a 2 pound dog?











The Wookster



[/B][/QUOTE] 



Melanie, i'm sorry.

I did'nt mean it like that!

Abbie is soooo small next to her brothers & they like to play rough & tumble & i keep saying to them "You wait till she is bigger, then she'll get you"

You know i think the Wookster is the bestest









My friend











*Elaine, we were just pulling your leg, honestly! JOKIN' ya know.*



*We know, due to Bella Mia, that Abbie will rule the house one day, size will not matter one little bit. She will be BOSS Abbie and be loved by both boys so much for her self respect.*



*enJOY, YOUR friend,*

*Melanie*













[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so happy. Pocket Rocket is finally starting to grow. He is now 18 weeks old (born February 28th), and he weighs 1 3/4 pounds. His parents are both in the five pound range, but I don't think he will make it there. He is one feisty little guy and he doesn't know he isn't as large as everyone else running around here.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

After reading this thread through, I see no rule or average.







There have always been a chance of a 'runt' in a litter, and always a chance of puppies being bigger/smaller than their parents. When looking for a puppy it is a little comforting to look at the parents or line----but isn't it still a guessing game?


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> I'm so happy. Pocket Rocket is finally starting to grow. He is now 18 weeks old (born February 28th), and he weighs 1 3/4 pounds. His parents are both in the five pound range, but I don't think he will make it there. He is one feisty little guy and he doesn't know he isn't as large as everyone else running around here.[/B]



More pictures please!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Gracie was an odd ball......

She weighed 2lbs at 8 wks old

4 months old she weighed 4.2lbs.

She will be 1yr old on July 13.....she weighs 5lbs on the dot! She has not gained any weight in months.

Mind you this is NOT the norm.

Edited to add, the vet thought she was going to weigh between 8 and 10lbs.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215925
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really do need to get better at pictures and learn to post them. The best ones would be of Pocket and the kitten. I still can't believe that Sunshine has moved in with him, but he has. And, this morning, Pocket jumped right on his back and started growling at him. Poor kitty.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

"The general rule of thumb is to double the weight at 12 weeks. So that would mean your boy will be 8 lbs but this would really depend on genetics and other factors."


I wish this rule applied in all cases. Bucky was 2.4 lbs. at 12 weeks. I really wanted a smaller maltese. Now he is 10 months old and weighs 8.5 lbs. Sadie is 3.3 lbs at 12 weeks. She has gained a lb. in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> The general rule of thumb is to double the weight at 12 weeks. So that would mean your boy will be 8 lbs but this would really depend on genetics and other factors.
> 
> 
> I wish this rule applied in all cases. Bucky was 2.4 lbs. at 12 weeks. I really wanted a smaller maltese. Now he is 10 months old and weighs 8.5 lbs. Sadie is 3.3 lbs at 12 weeks. She has gained a lb. in the past 2 weeks.[/B]


I've heard of this 'rule' as well as a few others.....none of the formulas worked with neither Cooper or Gracie.....they both ended up being smaller than what the formulas said they would be. So I basically ignore them.....I think its impossible to predict a weight.....JMO.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Nemo actually has lost weight he was 10 pds , now he is 9.10 pds. Since I stopped
> 
> free feeding and started feeding twice a day..
> 
> ...



Girl, you are such a hoot. I know you know what I am referring to!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It's funny how the little ones always have a way of sneaky to the center of our hearts. I don't know what it is about Sparkle but I just love that little bugger so much. She is also my boyfriend's favourite. Maybe it is because they are so small and needy.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=214394
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! I know what your talking about too Cheryl! [attachment=9220:attachment][attachment=9220:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218924
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



HAHAHAHAHAHA







Me just a little crazy.....











Cheryl and Elaine...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218944
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! I know what your talking about too Cheryl! [attachment=9220:attachment][attachment=9220:attachment]
[/B][/QUOTE] 





HAHAHAHAHAHA







Me just a little crazy.....











Cheryl and Elaine...
[/B][/QUOTE]

[attachment=9224:attachment]


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> [HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a LITTLE crazy???????????????????????


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218961
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

